# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Mach4 không hiển thị phản hồi spindle... Cao thủ giúp e

## active

E cài mach4 bản quyền nhưng mach4 ko thấy hiển thị phần strue pêd( tốc độ spindle qua indexer), nó chỉ hiển thị tốc độ mình đặt ra và nó cứ bám ảo như vậy mà chạy, e gửi kèm clip, ae xem thử

----------

